# Greetings from KCMO



## quarterfront (Aug 12, 2008)

New to the forum, LD at a small Equity theatre in KCMO.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome, quarterfront. Always good to have more professionals participating.

Unlike the assinine [sic] questions I was asked when I joined:

1.) Gerber or Leatherman?
2.) Roscolux or Lee Filters?
3.) SM in booth or backstage?
4.) Strand or ETC?


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 14, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, quarterfront. Always good to have more professionals participating.
> 
> Unlike the assinine [sic] questions I was asked when I joined:
> 
> ...



3.) Mislabeled numbering system intentionally or mislabeled numbering system unintentionally?

Answer quickly, quarterfront, your answers to these questions have the fate of how well we treat you in the booth hanging on them!

[I tease. Welcome! Post often, and have fun.]


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 14, 2008)

1.) Gerber or Leatherman? 8" Klein C-wrench.
2.) Roscolux or Lee Filters? Rx & GAM
3.) SM in booth or backstage? Booth
4.) Strand or ETC? Learned to program on a Strand Mini Light Palette, grew up using Colortran Prestiege 2000's, now I run an Expression 3-400 and program it via a Designer's Worksheet pen tablet. As for instruments, a mix of C'tran 20/30/40's and S-4's.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 14, 2008)

75% correct!


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 14, 2008)

> 75% correct!



Hmmmmm.... Lee or Strand???

... or Backstage.... could be an opera guy.... hmmm.....


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2008)

Derek, Derek, Derek, when will you learn? The Proper questions are:

1. Ninja or Pirate?
2. Metric or Imperial?
3. Imperial or Cubit?
and last but not least If Hughsie is locked in a closet can anyone in space hear him scream ? 

Welcome aboard Quarterfront. My sis lives and works in KCMO, at UMKC she says it's OK the pace is PDQ and TGIF.


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 14, 2008)

1. Ninja or Pirate? Pacifist
2. Metric or Imperial? Anarchist/Pragmatist
3. Imperial or Cubit? Cubit (Pragmatist)
and last but not least If Hughsie is locked in a closet can anyone in space hear him scream? Who's Hughsie? Now, Jonsie, he was the only one on the Nostromo who had a lick of common sense.

Your sister in the program over there or on staff?


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2008)

Great answers ! She's with the Pharmacology school. She's cool and wound up with all the brains in the family, she's also greatly responsible for me being in theatre today. Don't tell I said she cool though.....


----------



## Footer (Aug 15, 2008)

Know of Randy Winder?


----------



## quarterfront (Aug 15, 2008)

> Know of Randy Winder?


Yup. Don't see him much now that he's pretty much exclusively out at TNT, though.


----------

